# westgate hotel newort 2012



## Bezzab (Jun 5, 2012)

i am sure no one has not been don this one before it was great fun 
info on building 
On 4 November 1839 local politician and activist John Frost led a march of 3000 Chartists into the centre of Newport. Here he discovered several Chartists had been arrested and were held in the Westgate Hotel. Troops protecting the hotel opened fire on the marchers, killing over 20 people and wounding 50 more. Bullet holes from the insurrection can still be seen in pillars in the frame of the main door

Statues commemorating the 1839 Chartist uprising have been placed in the street at the front of the Westgate Hotel.

The building is a Grade II listed building, but is currently on the Buildings at Risk Register as substantially unoccupied and beginning to cause concern. The main staircase and richly decorated public rooms are amongst the best surviving examples of their period.

became a night club called the baltica untill 2004 and just left to decay 





*the bar*




*the ballroom*



westgate4 227 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the lights in the ballroom*



westgate4 228 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the ballroom*



westgate4 226 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the ballroom*



westgate4 218 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the last ballroom photo *



westgate4 221 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the main stairs*



westgate4 208 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the lights hanging down the main stairs*



westgate4 211 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*a can of coke left there it looks old*



westgate4 182 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the night club drinks list*



westgate4 178 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the newport cherub left on a table*



westgate4 171 by ieuanb2, on 

*veiw from the window*



westgate4 163 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*bathroom retro*



westgate4 158 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*out the window*



westgate4 137 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*over 300 rooms are there *



westgate4 124 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*need a bath??*



westgate4 120 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*one of the rooms*



westgate4 096 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*a lush veiw of newport high street*



westgate4 095 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*sealed of the old part *



westgate4 097 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*the stairs*



westgate4 077 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

*once full of holday makers now full of dust and rubish *



westgate4 078 by ieuanb2, on Flickr

thanks for looking more like this will be coming hoped you enjoyed it


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that worked! 

It's a shame a few of your photos are out of focus, a tripod is a must for this hobby... It is a lovely building though.


----------



## Bezzab (Jun 5, 2012)

krela said:


> Well that worked!
> 
> It's a shame a few of your photos are out of focus, a tripod is a must for this hobby... It is a lovely building though.



i have got one but i had to kep moving fast as i walked passed a senser and the alarm went off i did have one on me


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive stayed in worse...
Nice first report! Great views from the higher rooms! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like a nice explore bud....


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice work mate, looks like a good place to go,


----------



## Crimz (Jun 5, 2012)

This looks an awful lot like the ballroom in one of the Torchwood episodes, where Jack and Gwen go back in time and we find out about where Jack got his name from.

Nice find, thanks for the post!


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2012)

Crimz said:


> This looks an awful lot like the ballroom in one of the Torchwood episodes, where Jack and Gwen go back in time and we find out about where Jack got his name from.



That would be because it is the ballroom in one of the Torchwood episodes...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 5, 2012)

nice splore that one..lots of bits to look at..good one.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 5, 2012)

I would say a tripod is your best friend here  But that only applies to a few shots. Still an ace explore and report mate


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice explore there, good find


----------



## Bezzab (Jun 6, 2012)

Crimz said:


> This looks an awful lot like the ballroom in one of the Torchwood episodes, where Jack and Gwen go back in time and we find out about where Jack got his name from.
> 
> Nice find, thanks for the post!



here read the last part http://www.torchwoodlocations.com/episode112.php


----------



## GavinJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice to see what it is like now and not much has changed since it closed. I used to DJ in there when it was running as Baltica. The last ballroom photo was taken from the DJ booth where you could just see the downstairs bar if you leant over the front. Those were the days


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 6, 2012)

Now that's a bit special. Nice one!


----------



## glass (Jun 7, 2012)

GavinJ said:


> Nice to see what it is like now and not much has changed since it closed. I used to DJ in there when it was running as Baltica. The last ballroom photo was taken from the DJ booth where you could just see the downstairs bar if you leant over the front. Those were the days



So when did it close.

Looks a lovely place, shame it is empty.


----------



## Bezzab (Jun 8, 2012)

glass said:


> So when did it close.
> 
> Looks a lovely place, shame it is empty.



i think it closed in 2003-2004


----------



## Cleobear (Jun 20, 2012)

I stayed there once years ago when I was about 18 or 19 the rooms were lovely. Used to go for a drink there with friends in my younger days too then later for coffee during the day when it got turned into the Baltica. Thanks for posting the pics they are great, makes me feel sad that it's been left like that though. I hope someone has plans for it.


----------



## Bezzab (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks guys for all the feed back thanks you


----------



## night crawler (Jul 18, 2012)

The sealed old bit looked as though it could be interesting, nice report.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice, i like this a lot, looks like a fab explore. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2012)

Wowsas this looks FAB


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great ball room and some lovely features, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dormousezzzz (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to work here, about 1979, when the ballroom was still a ballroom and the place was lovely. Happy days. Great photos, fascinating to see the place again now.


----------

